# Why does my older dog roll over on top of my pup?



## Dr Geee (May 18, 2013)

Hey there!

My girlfriend and I recently added a new wee pup to our little family! We have an 18 month old female Staffy-Labrador, and our new wee pup is a 3 month old male Staff. We've had our new pup for around 3 weeks now, and have had our older dog for over a year. 

At the beginning, there was a little tension between the dogs, as our older dog was very shy and nervous around the pup; however, now they're inseparable and are always playing, the only problem being the pup occasionally nipping the older dog (this has been reducing every day as we crack the proverbial whip on that behaviour).

When the little pup is lying down, the older dog will come over, lie down, then roll over on top of him. This behaviour is a lot more prevalent when the young pup is getting attention, which I believe may be a case of her wanting attention, too. I'm just curious though, as to why she comes over and rolls over on top of him, even when he's not getting attention?

Thanks! It's just intriguing! 

- G.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

My GSD does this to my terrier pup when she wants him to play, he usually jumps on top of her head then and they bite each others faces 

I'm not sure why she feels the need to do it though so will be watching this thread with interest


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

When I go dog training and my dog (aged 1) meets his friend (age 2) they play madly while waiting to go in. They sometimes roll on each other. They do it in play.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

i know its not the same but sometimes when i give blitz something tasty like ham he has to roll around on top of it before he eats it and i would love to know why


----------



## Dr Geee (May 18, 2013)

Redice said:


> When I go dog training and my dog (aged 1) meets his friend (age 2) they play madly while waiting to go in. They sometimes roll on each other. They do it in play.


That was my first thought, too. It's not mutual, though - it's always the older dog, and it usually happens when the pup isn't playing. Perhaps it's an invite to play.


----------

